# When Buying Seeds, Do U?



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2008)

Do Look at the THC level?
Ok haven't notice anybody here looking at the THC level of each strain and I do see that there some strain have higher THC and cost alittle more.


----------



## Alistair (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey there Flyinghigh,

I ordered some seeds from an online seed source and it wasn't until after I received them that I went back to the site and actually read about their THC rating.  I ordered the seeds that I ordered because I told the guy who was selling them exactly what I was looking for regarding quality of high and everything and he made a couple of suggestions.

These plants aren't finished yet, but I did smoke some of the growing shoots and they got me pretty high.  I was surprised!  I'm currently growing Aurora Polaris and Mazar Afgani.

Alistair


----------



## Growdude (Jul 31, 2008)

I did, I'm all for THC! :lama:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I did, I'm all for THC! :lama:


 
What the highest THC level of a strain u bought ??


----------



## Growdude (Aug 1, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> What the highest THC level of a strain u bought ??


 
I bought Dutch Passion White widow, I think the blueberry was a bit higher/


----------



## karmacat (Aug 1, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Do Look at the THC level?
> Ok haven't notice anybody here looking at the THC level of each strain and I do see that there some strain have higher THC and cost alittle more.



THC is one of the factors I look at,sometimes its just the way a plant looks makes me give it ago.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> THC is one of the factors I look at,sometimes its just the way a plant looks makes me give it ago.


 
I sometime believe that the weed I get around the corner is low in THC and what I can see through the pocket scope the trichome is amber..
I see the THC level is real high in some weed that I looked up in DR Chronic but real expensive and like to buy some of those seeds in the future..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 1, 2008)

i personally look at whether its sativa or indica,then i look at the flowering time,then i look at the genetics,the type of high,and of course the pic,but the pic is sometimes hyped up a little,just to get them to sell.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i personally look at whether its sativa or indica,then i look at the flowering time,then i look at the genetics,the type of high,and of course the pic,but the pic is sometimes hyped up a little,just to get them to sell.


 
I agree with what u said ! I also look at the flowering time and if it Sativa or indica and yea the Pix can be fixed up to sell there seeds but I sure like the way they fixed them up though..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 1, 2008)

lol,i agree


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> I STILL haven't decided on what to buy (using bag seeds) but THC is one of the main things I've been looking at. Along with the type of high and flower time. I figure if I'm going to pay money for seeds I want to grow something that will knock my socks off.


 
Yea that what I like to have some weed that Knocks the sock off 
my feet.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't. Never payed much attention to the thc level. I buy mostly indicas and thats what I look for. Indi or Indi doms.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I don't. Never payed much attention to the thc level. I buy mostly indicas and thats what I look for. Indi or Indi doms.


 
It all gets u stone one way or another...:bong2: :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

Whos to say those percentages are legit? I usually just buy what I want and for the most part they've all been potent. I have quite the collection though and haven't even grown half of what I have.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 2, 2008)

As far as just buying what I want, I want high THC. And a Sativa buzz. And a short flower period. And huge yields. And magical gumdrops that fall from the heavens... [/quote]

Me too on what u said ...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I check everything before I buy. Just bought some Lowryder Mint from Dutchbreed and the THC content for them is 17-23% which is pretty darn high! Let me tell you i'm looking forward to them arriving


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I check everything before I buy. Just bought some Lowryder Mint from Dutchbreed and the THC content for them is 17-23% which is pretty darn high! Let me tell you i'm looking forward to them arriving


 

u bet there Thorn as long as u can get the THC up as high as 23%..


----------



## Thorn (Aug 2, 2008)

pffft with my setup? I doubt it, but oh well I can try hehe


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2008)

> Excellent point about percentages. I just figure everyone is lying so there is a baseline



LOL... yep... and "the first liar, don't stand a chance" around the MJ industry...
there are no 'industry' standards, no agency or organization to set testiing standards, ect. Noone to prohibit anyone from putting any number they please in there..


----------



## andy52 (Aug 3, 2008)

Tell Me How In The World Do The Seed Mills Think We Could Check The Thc Level.they Could Put Up Anything.besides All We Care About Is The Quality Of The Strain And The Ultimate Buzzzzzzz.


----------

